# Esclafit



## Bevj

Hola a tots
Aquest cap de setmana un poble no gaire lluny del meu va sortir en les noticies per un fenómen meteorològic.
Molts edificis van perdre els seus teulats i hi va haver més  danys (per sort no a les persones) per culpa d'un esclafit.
Les imatges i testimonis dels veïns van donar l'impressió d'un tornado però m'han dit que no, no es el mateix, I potser es una paraula que només es fa servir en aquesta zona (l'Empordà).
Qué es un esclafit?  Coneixeu la paraula?
Gràcies!


----------



## Nairgoreta

A la Viquipèdia en català, hi trobaràs una entrada que descriu el fenòmen... en tot cas, no crec que sigui una paraula que la gent faci servir habitualment. En tot cas jo és el primer cop que la sento.


----------



## Agró

Tornado versus ‘esclafit’: ¿cuál es la diferencia?


----------



## Bevj

Gràcies


----------



## Elxenc

Bevj said:


> Hola a tots
> Aquest cap de setmana un poble no gaire lluny del meu va sortir en les noticies per un fenómen meteorològic.
> Molts edificis van perdre els seus teulats i hi va haver més  danys (per sort no a les persones) per culpa d'un esclafit.
> Les imatges i testimonis dels veïns van donar l'impressió d'un tornado però m'han dit que no, no es el mateix, I potser es una paraula que només es fa servir en aquesta zona (l'Empordà).
> Qué es un esclafit?  Coneixeu la paraula?
> Gràcies!



Una primera cosa: Jo, a València-ciutat, dic TEULADA, en femení. Per Girona useu el masculí únicament o feu alternància?
Sobre el tema d'ESCLAFIT. Per a mi n'és un sentit nou per a aquest mot que estic sentint aquest dies, per a anomenar aquest fenomen atmosfèric Trobe que potser siga onomatopeic pel soroll que puga fer en un determinat moment.


----------



## Bevj

En el nostre diccionari es veu

teulat n. m.

Teulada.
Jo només he viscut en Girona i crec que aquí es diu _teulat_, però tinc entés que les dues versions son correctes. Acabo de preguntar al meu fill si es diu _teulat_ o _teulada_ i m'ha contestat 'Les dues maneres'. 
Tens raó, la paraula esclafit pot ser onomatopeic.  A més, qualsevol cosa que quedi en el seu pas queda _esclafat_, no?


----------



## ernest_

Nairgoreta said:


> A la Viquipèdia en català, hi trobaràs una entrada que descriu el fenòmen... en tot cas, no crec que sigui una paraula que la gent faci servir habitualment. En tot cas jo és el primer cop que la sento.


Com a sinònim de _soroll_ és una paraula ben coneguda, encara que potser una mica literària.


----------



## Johncbcn

Bevj said:


> Hola a tots
> Aquest cap de setmana un poble no gaire lluny del meu va sortir en les noticies per un fenómen meteorològic.
> Molts edificis van perdre els seus teulats i hi va haver més  danys (per sort no a les persones) per culpa d'un esclafit.
> Les imatges i testimonis dels veïns van donar l'impressió d'un tornado però m'han dit que no, no es el mateix, I potser es una paraula que només es fa servir en aquesta zona (l'Empordà).
> Qué es un esclafit?  Coneixeu la paraula?
> Gràcies!



"Thunderstorm downdraft" i també "microburst", la segona paraula és la més correcte encara que la primera és la que més es fa servir.


----------



## Agró

Johncbcn said:


> "Thunderstorm downdraft" i també "microburst", la segona paraula és la més correcte *correcta* encara que la primera és la que més es fa servir.


Si em permets.


----------



## Johncbcn

Bevj said:


> En el nostre diccionari es veu
> 
> teulat n. m.
> 
> Teulada.
> Jo només he viscut en Girona i crec que aquí es diu _teulat_, però tinc entés que les dues versions son correctes. Acabo de preguntar al meu fill si es diu _teulat_ o _teulada_ i m'ha contestat 'Les dues maneres'.
> Tens raó, la paraula esclafit pot ser onomatopeic.  A més, qualsevol cosa que quedi en el seu pas queda _esclafat_, no?



M' imagino ( només una idea meva,ojo!)que es diu aixíns perque ho "esclafa" tot.


----------



## Johncbcn

Agró said:


> Si em permets.


----------



## Doraemon-

Bevj said:


> En el nostre diccionari es veu
> 
> teulat n. m.
> 
> Teulada.
> Jo només he viscut en Girona i crec que aquí es diu _teulat_, però tinc entés que les dues versions son correctes. Acabo de preguntar al meu fill si es diu _teulat_ o _teulada_ i m'ha contestat 'Les dues maneres'.
> Tens raó, la paraula esclafit pot ser onomatopeic.  A més, qualsevol cosa que quedi en el seu pas queda _esclafat_, no?



Mira, fora de lloc però acabo d'aprendre una cosa. Jo només coneixia "teulada" i hauria interpretat "teulat" com un castellanisme incorrecte (i sembla que no és el cas).


----------

